# New years resolutions 2013



## sharky (Dec 30, 2012)

It's that time of year again! Time to start thinking up those New Years Resolutions! So what is everyone giving up or starting, your Goals or?????

My resolutions are:
-Lose weight
-Play guitar everyday 
-And only add a maximum of 2 reptiles to my collection....life is hard :cry:


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 30, 2012)

well this year ive decided im going to be that guy that stumbles around slurring my words at the pub telling everyone im going to quit drinking before starting the same thing all over again the next day , like all new years resolutions really they never seem to last long


----------



## FAY (Dec 30, 2012)

I am not going to let people 'who are full of hate' upset me....


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 30, 2012)

Drink more
Smoke more
Kill more ferals
Stockpile more guns and ammo


----------



## JrFear (Dec 30, 2012)

travel travel travel!
oh and buy a Harley and more reptiles


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 30, 2012)

My 2013 goals -
Definitely exercise more!
Convince my partner to let me get a snake that grows bigger than a children's python!
Spend ridiculous amounts of money on things I don't need but look great 
Move closer to the beach 8)


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 30, 2012)

JrFear said:


> travel travel travel!
> oh and buy a Harley and more reptiles



Hope u have a good pet sitter 

Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ummmm i wanna be pre first baby size by xmas next year  

Want to get a job working with animals or start my own kids animal party business (wanted to do this since i was little  )

Other than that just the usual new years resolutions like have a healthy mind body and spirit 

Cathy


----------



## dangles (Dec 30, 2012)

Be myself and upfront about everything. Sick of being nice to people only to have them stab me in the back. Those that continue to talk to me, I know are my true friends


----------



## rack_one (Dec 30, 2012)

Quit smoking so my 1 year old stops running circles around me get a 100 in cricket and get 2 more female jungles


----------



## jacques92 (Dec 30, 2012)

Build a few enclosures 
Buy another bhp
start breeding rats 
hopefully have a sucessful breeding season next year


----------



## Shotta (Dec 30, 2012)

more enclosures more accesories more reptiles and athropods but quitting smoking in all forms is my main priority ,


----------



## PieBald (Dec 30, 2012)

BUY MORE SNAKES, BUILD MORE CAGES, THEN BUY MORE SNAKES, THEN BUILD A RACK, THEN BREED MY BLONDE STOPPED PYTHON TRIO, (first time breed ing YAY!)


----------



## black_headed_mon (Dec 30, 2012)

well all i want is for my wife to touch a frozen rat!!!


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 30, 2012)

People that make new years resolutions are normally the people who don't go through with their goals lol. 
If you want something bad enough, you don't have to wait for the new year to start it. 

New years resolution is just another way of saying I'll do it later. 

Why not start today


----------



## dangles (Dec 30, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> People that make new years resolutions are normally the people who don't go through with their goals lol.
> If you want something bad enough, you don't have to wait for the new year to start it.
> 
> New years resolution is just another way of saying I'll do it later.
> ...



i actually started on boxing day at a family function. Was over being nice to people uttering total bull, so told em what i thought. Decided then i was gonna continue it. If people dont like me for face value why should i hide?


----------



## damian83 (Dec 30, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> Ummmm i wanna be pre first baby size by xmas next year
> 
> Want to get a job working with animals or start my own kids animal party business (wanted to do this since i was little  )
> 
> Cathy


Job sounds good..... and I wouldn't worry bout the weight skinny mammas look skinny, healthy mamma s look nice.....

I'm just learning to keep my short fuse unlit.....

- - - Updated - - -



emmalene_bunny said:


> My 2013 goals -
> Definitely exercise more!
> Convince my partner to let me get a snake that grows bigger than a children's python!
> Spend ridiculous amounts of money on things I don't need but look great
> Move closer to the beach 8)


Get a coastal, scrubbie or something like an olive.... tell him there only up to 5 foot


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 30, 2012)

damian83 said:


> Get a coastal, scrubbie or something like an olive.... tell him there only up to 5 foot



If I play the it doesn't grow bigger than me card I might be able to (I'm only 5ft1 without heels) thinking a diamond though, a black and white diamond


----------



## damian83 (Dec 30, 2012)

emmalene_bunny said:


> If I play the it doesn't grow bigger than me card I might be able to (I'm only 5ft1 without heels) thinking a diamond though, a black and white diamond



Yes very nice choice.... Damn your short lol


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 30, 2012)

damian83 said:


> Yes very nice choice.... Damn your short lol



It's even funnier when I stand next to my partner who is 6ft3! Another reason why I live in heels haha


----------



## sharky (Dec 30, 2012)

emmalene_bunny said:


> It's even funnier when I stand next to my partner who is 6ft3! Another reason why I live in heels haha



Stand next to me and you can finally be the tall one for once :lol:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 30, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Stand next to me and you can finally be the tall one for once :lol:



Yeah but there's a good chance at your age your going to keep growing  it's very rare for me to find someone I'm taller than, unless they are in primary school! :shock:


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 30, 2012)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Yeah but there's a good chance at your age your going to keep growing  it's very rare for me to find someone I'm taller than, unless they are in primary school! :shock:



Im about 163cm so ur fairly close to me but im still taller hehe 
I have a friend tho thats probably around 120-140cm mark (estimating) and shes the same age as me lol


----------



## sharky (Dec 30, 2012)

There we go, I'm in high school! LOL  I'm not a fast grower....people go about the size of peoples feet...big feet tall person: small feet. small person. My feet are size 7.....I were size 10 shoes to make them look bigger


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Im about 163cm so ur fairly close to me but im still taller hehe
> I have a friend tho thats probably around 120-140cm mark (estimating) and shes the same age as me lol



I think I'm 148cm, 10cm above the minimum standard to go on most rides at the theme parks on the gold cost, I only know that because my bf made me check to make sure I was tall enough to go on the ride :|



sharkyy1o5 said:


> There we go, I'm in high school! LOL I'm not a fast grower....people go about the size of peoples feet...big feet tall person: small feet. small person. My feet are size 7.....I were size 10 shoes to make them look bigger




I'm a 7 to 7.5 so maybe you can stay a shortie like me!


----------



## saintanger (Dec 30, 2012)

get more pythons, dragons, geckos and skinks. maybe a few colubrid. 
get rid of the backstabbing people in my life who do not respect me.
get a sign for my door "i have pets, if you dislike animals and are gonna complain about them don't knock. you aint welcome"
if my partner does not change boot him out and replace him with a python.


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 30, 2012)

My goals are:
- Get a gecko, a monitor, 2 albino darwins 
- Get a nice, young major mitchells cockatoo
- Build on my education and hopefully do some volunteer work somewhere that works with reptiles.
I prob cant afford all the reps listed but as long as i get the albino's and the cockatoo ill be one very happy little chappy


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 30, 2012)

All that matters for everyone is to just be happy, there is nothing more satisfying in life than being truly happy  move on from people who hold you back or try to make you into something you're not. Work hard at what you do, love what you do, surround yourself by other happy people, and have as many reptiles as possibly can


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 31, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Im about 163cm so ur fairly close to me but im still taller hehe
> I have a friend tho thats probably around 120-140cm mark (estimating) and shes the same age as me lol


ppffft i know a guy thats 22 and would be pushing it to be 70cm on his tippy toes , think about those guys   ( it is just a guesstimate though im not rude enough to measure him he might be a weee bit taller  )


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 31, 2012)

emmalene_bunny said:


> If I play the it doesn't grow bigger than me card I might be able to (I'm only 5ft1 without heels) thinking a diamond though, a black and white diamond



Lol im 4 9 bahahhahaha :-( devistated aye size 2 in kiddie shoes lol ;-)

Cathy


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 31, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> ppffft i know a guy thats 22 and would be pushing it to be 70cm on his tippy toes , think about those guys   ( it is just a guesstimate though im not rude enough to measure him he might be a weee bit taller  )



Wow ive never seen someone that short, well besides those dwarf people. (i am the same, i dont want to be rude and ask to measure her so i guesstimated ) but ill always be curious as to her actual height tho lol.


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 31, 2012)

I dunno


----------



## ethapYtHn (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine is be more awsome


----------



## Megzz (Feb 3, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> My resolutions are:
> -Lose weight


At 14 I think you should ditch that one!


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 3, 2013)

Be the first person who's new years resolution includes willing humanity into a better understanding and tolerance of one another, fuelling less violence, less hate and more devotion to maintaining our Natural surroundings and all the wonderful native animal that reside within it  (Not a hippy just would like a little less "hate" in the world and lot more of Australian kept natural)

- - - Updated - - -



emmalene_bunny said:


> Yeah but there's a good chance at your age your going to keep growing  it's very rare for me to find someone I'm taller than, unless they are in primary school! :shock:



Lol my bestfriends mum is 4ft 2" lol she's tiny - and from Scotland.... sooo she has a wicked temper you don't want to mess with her  I'm the runt of my litter at 5"5  I have to battle against 2 sisters that are 5"10 and two brothers that are 6"2 and 6"3  Like mumma always said Powerful things come in small packages


----------



## damian83 (Feb 3, 2013)

Megzz said:


> At 14 I think you should ditch that one!


+1 to that


----------



## sharky (Feb 3, 2013)

Ha! Try telling that to my mum, she's always pressuring me to ever since I was 12....even now when I play 5 different sports and have slimmed down A LOT :It's just too hard to impress people these days


----------



## Megzz (Feb 3, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Ha! Try telling that to my mum, she's always pressuring me to ever since I was 12....even now when I play 5 different sports and have slimmed down A LOT :It's just too hard to impress people these days



You'll never ever please everyone. Enjoy your teens and don't stress - You're obviously fit and active which is the most important thing!


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 4, 2013)

Im 148cm size 5 shoe in womens and 2 in kids LOL!!

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damian83 (Feb 4, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Im 148cm size 5 shoe in womens and 2 in kids LOL!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


Cheaper reebok and nikes


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 4, 2013)

damian83 said:


> Cheaper reebok and nikes





cathy1986 said:


> Im 148cm size 5 shoe in womens and 2 in kids LOL!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2



Go the cheaper Nike's! I got my first pair of Shocks for like $80 because they where kids sizes 8)


----------

